# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Erfahrungen WindSup

## MarTra

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wrde mir gerne ein WindSup anschaffen. Hier vor allem zum ben/perfektionieren von Leichtwindmanvern wie schnelle Wende, Halse, Backwind fahren, Helitack, Duck Jibe (sog. Lightriding). Ich stelle mir einen Windeinsatzbereich von 9-15kn vor. Fr alles drber wrde ich dann wieder mein 100l Board nehmen. Zustzlich wrde ich das WindSup gerne zum paddeln auf der Alster und im Meer auf kleineren Wellen verwenden.

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem paddeln gemacht? Wie waren diese?

Verwendet jemand ein WindSup (aufblasbar) frs Lightriding? 

Worauf muss ich bei der Anschaffung, neben der Mittelfinne/Schwert achten? Gibt es bestimmte Anforderungen wie beispielsweise die Gre oder den Shape auf die ich achten sollte? 

Kann mir jemand bestimmte WindSups empfehlen?

Gre

MarTra

----------


## Stefan660

Hallo,
also mein Starboard Airplane 255 ist zum paddeln nur suboptimal geeignet. Fr meine 93kg absolut grenzwertig zu stehen. Meine Tochter (45kg) hat keine Probleme. Fr einen halbwegs guten Geradeauslauf fehlt einfach die Lnge. Es sollten schon >3m sein. Da hilft auch das Mittelschwert nicht. Ein Board so um 3m mit Mittelfinne sollte aber ganz gut gehen. Da bei dem Wind eh nichts mit gleiten ist, ist die Form sekundr. 15cm Dicke und Double Layer sind wohl heute schon Standard bei den Boards. Nur ganz billige haben das noch nicht.

----------


## PaI

Ich wrde Dir fr Deinen Zweck ein NoveNove Duo Board empfehlen. 
Funktioniert richtig gut. Du hast da ein festes Heck mit einer vernnftigen Abrisskante.
Ein Vorteil in der Welle und beim Surfen.  
Aufgeblasen wird nur das Vorderteil. 
Ich habe das als Windsurfing Board schon lnger als Foilboard im Einsatz. 
Gibt es auch als Windsup in verschiedenen Gren. 
Gerade am Wochenende getestet, sogar mit Foil.

----------


## MarTra

> Ich wrde Dir fr Deinen Zweck ein NoveNove Duo Board empfehlen. 
> Funktioniert richtig gut. Du hast da ein festes Heck mit einer vernnftigen Abrisskante.
> Ein Vorteil in der Welle und beim Surfen.  
> Aufgeblasen wird nur das Vorderteil. 
> Ich habe das als Windsurfing Board schon lnger als Foilboard im Einsatz. 
> Gibt es auch als Windsup in verschiedenen Gren. 
> Gerade am Wochenende getestet, sogar mit Foil.



Danke fr den Tipp, das mit dem Nove Nove hrt sich sehr gut an. Weisst du ob das Brett ein Schwert/eine Mittelfinne hat? Hast du damit schon Lightriding ausprobiert? Wrde es auch ohne Schwert funktionieren? 

Meine Befrchtung bei dem, Brett ist, dass ich ohne die Mittelfinne bei zu leichtem Wind zu stark abdrifte und die Hhe nicht mehr halten kann. Das ist in den Revieren, wenn ich Bretter ohne Schwert unterpowert bei Leichtwind fahre fast immer so. Hier kann es aber auch an meinem Fahrknnen liegen und das ich da irgendwas falsch mache... Sowas sollte man nie ausschlieen.

Gre

MarTra

----------


## PaI

Sorry. 
Paar Tage nicht hier gewesen. 
Keine Mittelfinne. 

Nur Single Finne und/oder Seitenfinne. 
Fahre das als Windsurfing Board, das geht einwandfrei. 
Wenn Du mit einem 100 Liter Board fahren kannst sollte das kein Problem sein.

----------

